

Github activity stream - kilovoltaire
http://githubbub.com

======
phaedrus
This is great. But it would be nicer if the algorithm to randomly place the
new messages would attempt to not obscure the most recent ones; sometimes I
was trying to read a really interesting message and it got covered up before I
finished reading.

------
evoxed
Gee, I never knew that gist was being used to spam live-tv stream blogspot
links. I got my hopes up that someone had a script that would automagically
connect me to the live baseball game of my choosing... ah well, what was I
thinking.

Otherwise it's fun to watch, and a surprising amount are actually
interesting/relevant.

~~~
megavoltaire
Yeah I also hadn't realized that there was spam on github, but you notice it
quite often here.

------
zalew
a bit more useful than the dashboard.

~~~
jvoorhis
More entertaining than the dashboard by far, but I don't get much utility from
either.

~~~
zalew
this one doesn't pretend to be useful

------
daemianmack
Surprisingly entertaining -- thanks! It'd be nice if the the popup messages
had a force field around them, so they stayed readable for as long as
possible.

~~~
megavoltaire
Glad you like it!

That's a good idea. It's definitely not using space very optimally as it is,
though it's meant to feel like a busy "hubbub" / very active, so that's
somewhat intentional.

------
Shank
I wish commits were collapsed into one blob, there are times where 9-10 of the
same face pop up with various commit logs. Slightly annoying.

------
krobertson
What is it based on? Global activity? I am seeing 99% "Eclipse Platform
project repository".

~~~
megavoltaire
haha yeah I just saw that as well — apparently eclipse just uploaded several
years' worth of tags.

it's a very simple wrapper around the github events api:
<https://api.github.com/events> (or in the code at
[https://github.com/hrldcpr/githubbub/blob/master/githubbub.j...](https://github.com/hrldcpr/githubbub/blob/master/githubbub.js#L49))

in particular, it shows the main event types that have substantial text
content in them, so mostly commits and comments.

------
lordlarm
It does not work in Opera.

------
f055
I prefer gitlive.com

~~~
Shank
I'd like it more if it had a backlog. Putting that widget on any website is
difficult because the likelihood that someone will be there long enough for a
commit is fairly low.

